# Vote for a Mac user!!!



## brianleahy (Jul 17, 2004)

http://www.time.com/time/covers/1101040719/teamup/3.html 

EDIT: if the link doesn't work for you, scroll to my next post - it has the picture attached.


----------



## delsoljb32 (Jul 17, 2004)

brianleahy said:
			
		

> http://www.time.com/time/covers/1101040719/teamup/3.html



what you can't see in the photo cause its blocked by the desk, is that he's wearing "flip flops"! Get it?? hahah

i hope that photo isnt too popular, id hate to stop telling people i use a mac too.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 17, 2004)

only for subscribers..


----------



## brianleahy (Jul 17, 2004)

Zammy-Sam said:
			
		

> only for subscribers..



Well in that case, I'll try to attach a copy of the picture here...


----------



## TommyWillB (Jul 17, 2004)

Zammy-Sam said:
			
		

> only for subscribers..


I'n not a subscriber and the link worked for me.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 17, 2004)

Hehe, actually I saw that pic as well, but thought it's some kind of voting. So, I expected more pics like this and when I voted first, I got the link to subscribe or log in..


----------



## brianleahy (Jul 17, 2004)

Ah, I see the confusion.  No; I was referring to the presidential race, not an online poll.


----------



## Ricky (Jul 17, 2004)

I was going to vote for him anyway.


----------



## gdekadt (Jul 17, 2004)

Mac or no Mac...
- if I lived in one of the other 51 US states (only jokin) - 
<rant>My anti Bush feeling is mild compared to my rage against Tony Blair. Bush was always obviously a total asshole - and seemingly proud of it. I felt betrayed by Blair - a man seemingly absolutely corrupted by power. George Michael's [sorry about the 3MB and incomplete link here:]_Shoot The Dog_ video with the pair of them in cartoon caricature was fabulous [dahling].</rant>


----------



## markceltic (Jul 17, 2004)

George Michael is going to "Shoot the Dog" quick someone call PETA!


----------



## solidsnake (Jul 18, 2004)

this isn't going to change my vote for Bush no thanks, I have a pic of Bush somewhere with a PowerBook as well...


----------



## TommyWillB (Jul 18, 2004)

gdekadt said:
			
		

> George Michael's _Shoot The Dog_ video with the pair of them in cartoon caricature was fabulous [dahling].</rant>


Verring mutiple steps off-topic...

 ...but I have to say this one is even funnier:
http://www.georgemichael.com/video/BushBlair.html

 Thanks for the GeorgeMichael.com pointer gdekadt...


----------



## bobbo (Jul 20, 2004)

i would never support for bush even if he made is campaign ads in final cut pro.


----------



## TommyWillB (Jul 23, 2004)

bobbo said:
			
		

> i would never support for bush even if he made is campaign ads in final cut pro.


What if he supported a constitutional amendment to make the use of PC's a crime-against-humanity?







Oops... Forgot. It already is.


----------



## baggss (Jul 31, 2004)

Sorry, I couldn't vote for Kerry if my life depended on it.  If Steve Jobs weren't doing such a good job at Apple I'd probably dislike him more too. He's such a liberal it hurts to think about it....


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 1, 2004)

If John Kerry is such a Mac user then why can't I view his videos in Quicktime?


----------



## TommyWillB (Aug 1, 2004)

I mentioned this in another thread, but it seems like it might apply here to...

www.johnkerry.com is hosted on Red Hat Linux which might imply a certain amount of OS indifference...

Same is true for www.democrats.org... while the democratic convension site www.dems2004.org is WinDoze.

   By comparison both www.gop.com (link) and www.rnc.org (link) are WinDoze.

  Overall, I'm not sure we can read too much into all of this... 

 (Unless you want to argue that there is some significance to the fact that the Dem's Linux boxes have much better uptime metrics.  )


----------



## MDLarson (Aug 4, 2004)

It's absurd to assign value to which computer platform a politician uses or not.


----------



## brianleahy (Aug 4, 2004)

> It's absurd to assign value to which computer platform a politician uses or not.



Yes yes, and chickens rarely have a motive to cross roads, rabbis and priests seldom go into bars together, bears don't talk and most farmers would be unlikely to let a stranger share a room with their young daughters.  

I was _joking_ fer pete's sake.  Whenever a Mac appears prominently in the news, someone mentions it here - and a presidential candidate using one certainly qualifies.  I'd be appalled if anyone seriously made a political decision on this basis.   (Well, maybe if you're _really_ torn and can't think of any other way to make up your mind, but aside from that...)

Sheesh.   Twas a jest, folks.


----------



## MDLarson (Aug 4, 2004)

brianleahy said:
			
		

> I was _joking_ fer pete's sake.


Hey, no problem, I figured it was, but it just appears as though it's given more weight than it's worth by some...  No hard feelings, but it's just annoying from a Bush supporter's point-of-view.


----------



## brianleahy (Aug 4, 2004)

No big deal, I just wanted to head off this becoming another heated political dustup.


----------



## mi5moav (Aug 30, 2004)

Good job guys,

Really makes me happy when a small group of people can make a difference, even if it's such a trivial isssue in the world as this.  Just got notice from John Kerry's site admin today that because of wishes and desires from the mac faithful and potential voters many more videos will be shown in the Quicktime format. I want to thank many of you that have spent countless hours working hard to get this matter addressed.


----------

